# μοντελοπνίχτης: ένας νεολογισμός αναζητεί μετάφραση



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

Αφού έλαβα υπόψη:
1. την εκτενή περιγραφή του μοντελοπνίχτη από τον πιτσιρίκο

2. την ήδη επιχειρούμενη μεταφορική χρήση του όρου σε άλλους τομείς του δημόσιου βίου (_αναζητώντας κάποιον πολιτικό μας, ο οποίος θα έχει το σθένος να πνίξει τα μοντέλα που καταδυναστεύουν τη δημόσια και την κοινωνική μας ζωή_) [«Ζητείται «μοντελοπνίχτης» και στην πολιτική μας ζωή…» Tου Στάμου Ζούλα στην Καθημερινή]

3. την εντελώς ακατάλληλη προς εξαγωγή *μεταγραφή* του όρου στα αγγλικά (modelopnichtis) 

αναζητώ κατάλληλη *μετάφραση* του νεολογισμού, ο οποίος θα έχει την απαραίτητη διαφάνεια και ταυτοχρόνως θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και με μεταφορικές σημασίες.

Το δεύτερο στάθηκε αδύνατο γιατί δεν πρόκειται για model αλλά για pattern στη σημασία που του δίνει ο Ζούλας. Περισσότερο θυμίζει το pattern breaker ή το pattern interrupt ή το mould breaker. Οπότε εγκαταλείπω αυτή την προσπάθεια και επιστρέφω στο model.

model stifler;
model smotherer;
model suffocator;
model choker; (Θα νομίζουν ότι είναι κόσμημα)
model strangler; (Παραπάει)
model gagger; (Θα μπερδευτεί με άλλες σημασίες, εκτός του ότι εδώ έχουμε μάλλον gaga παρά gagger)
model repressor;
model suppressor;
model constrictor; (Αυτό μου αρέσει γιατί μου θυμίζει το βόα)
model throttler; (Ωραίο είναι αυτό. Και παρήχηση κάνει, assonance, και στραγγαλιστική βαλβίδα θυμίζει.)

Αυτά έχω σκεφτεί προς το παρόν, αλλά κανένα δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Μιλήστε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Model ripper, μήπως; Μ' αρέσει η αναλογία με τον Jack, βλέπετε...


----------



## cythere (Jun 3, 2008)

Model dicker: από το dick (1*. *_Vulgar_ A penis. 2*. *_Vulgar_ A person, especially a man, regarded as mean or contemptible.), και το dicker (To bargain; barter.).
Γιατί χωρίς bargain, πώς θα το κάνεις dick το μοντέλο;


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Model killer κατά το lady killer; Εκτός αν ψάχνουμε αποκλειστικά κάτι να βγάζει και γέλιο... οπότε ψηφίζω τον ripper!
Και εννοείται model throttler!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

Χωρίς να υπαναχωρώ από την αρχική μου πρόταση για το *model ripper*, να προσθέσω και το ηπιότερο *model-trap*, το οποίο εμπνεύστηκα από το *girl-trap* [late 19C] a dedicated womanizer.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Modelizer:
A guy who only dates models
"He dumped his girlfriend when she lost her modeling contract- what a modelizer"

The Urban Dictionary

http://www.dshen.com/blogs/musings/archives/the_modelizer.shtml


----------



## efi (Jul 2, 2008)

Στο Sex and the city τους λένε modelisers αυτούς τους τύπους.


----------

